# Lump in Neck



## weener

I was curious if anyone has ever experienced lumps in their neck muscles from fibro. My fibro has been so bad this week that I can barely stand the pain. It's been especially bad in the chest and upper back and neck.I discovered a small lump near the base of my neck (about the size of a pea). It is very tender when I rub it. I also noticed that I was bit by something and have a huge bump about the size of a dime on the back of my neck. Is there a connection? I know it sounds sort of weird.I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Guest

Weener, my neck is the worse tight spot on my body and the muscles are all knotty! Whenever I do break down for a massage, she just can't get over how my neck is so full of lumps. I can just run my finger down the side of my neck with a little pressure and feel them. If it is a muscle knot, massage it gently and see if you can help it along its way! Lynne


----------



## Guest

Weener, I get something like that every once in a while on my neck. It's like a big bump and it hurts to touch. It's always in the exact same spot and after a few days it goes away. Is yours anything like this?


----------



## weener

Hi Lynn & Eskie:Thanks for your replies. Eskie, the lump does hurt when I rub it. I can grab it and move it around a bit. I went to the chiropractor yesterday for an adjustment and he said that the location it is at, is nothing to worry about. He said it feels like a nodule in the muscle. Sometimes when I rub it alot I feel a sharp pain coming from it. I am meeting with a new family physician next week, so I'll have him look at it. In the meantime, it's been on my mind a lot. Maybe I'm just worrying too much. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

Hey Weener, I to have alot of trouble with neck, shoulder muscle pain. I've gotten lumps before too. I get tons of relief from my magnets. 2 the size of credit cards that I stick on my trigger points at the shoulder blade usually. This softens the muscle all the way up my neck. It is especially helpful during a migraine when everything is so tense from pain!


----------



## weener

Hi DSG:Thanks for your reply. I felt much better today. Had a good nights sleep (which always helps). The back and neck weren't so stiff this morning. Even the lump didn't seem to bother me as much. It doesn't feel as swollen today. Must be all connected somehow to the fibro. I've actually had one experience with the magnets about a year ago. Funny thing, my husband's cousin sells Nikken and came over to demonstrate some of the products. She tried to recruit me for sales, but I wasn't interested. Now I'm wondering maybe I should have given this a second thought. Do you use the magnets every day and how long do you leave them on. Does it take away the pain? Are they expensive to buy? I am willing to try anything after the last week with fm. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

I also get the lumps or knots in my neck, shoulders, face, you name it. But I've also have swollen lymph nodes in my neck and front shoulders. I have also notice them in my groin area as well. The massage therapist found the one in my shoulder and I brought it to my doctor's attention (paranoia about cancer I guess) anyway he said that it was lipoma. Basically swollen lymph glands. I have read that they are common with fibromyalgia but have heard much more.


----------

